# Nomming Vibes Please :(



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Rascal isnt eating tonight, hunched up, then stretches a bit, then hunches up  

He has been like this at least 4 or 5 times since I have had him, and its always been minor bloat which he pases himself in a few hours.

I've just given him just under 3 of metacam (cat) and I got maybe 5ml of recovery and protexin mixed with pineapple juice into him. He's back in the shed in the bed bit and he is a very good patient because he stayed where I put him and let me put a bottle of hot water(tap hot) next to him. It usually does the trick but we could do with the vibes please.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Sending loads of nomming vibes your way hun.
Is Rascal pooping? Is there any gut sounds?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Sending loads of nomming vibes your way hun.
> Is Rascal pooping? Is there any gut sounds?


Not sure (being in with the other 6!) and not checked tbh, with no stethoscope, would I hear them? I have been out there until about 3, they were in the garden for a while, he was fine then, so its a recent thing. Will keep checking on him and get the recovery into him every couple of hours.
The vets are a pain in the arse, they wont let me keep any gut stimulant here so I can treat as a precaution when one is like this.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Not sure (being in with the other 6!) and not checked tbh, with no stethoscope, would I hear them? I have been out there until about 3, they were in the garden for a while, he was fine then, so its a recent thing. Will keep checking on him and get the recovery into him every couple of hours.
> The vets are a pain in the arse, they wont let me keep any gut stimulant here so I can treat as a precaution when one is like this.
> 
> *Heidi*


If you stick your ear up to his tummy you will be able to work out if there is any grumbling, but yeah without a scope you won't hear much 
Grr about the vets, I try to always keep some metcloprimide here, it helps so much.

Have you got any Fibreplex? That works wonders to keep things working.

I know Rascal is in heavy moult so that will most likely be the cause (hopefully), give him a nice tummy massage that will help things to move along once the pineapple juice starts breaking up the hair 

Apart from that, you know what you are doing so sending as many nomming vibes as possible (hugs)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> If you stick your ear up to his tummy you will be able to work out if there is any grumbling, but yeah without a scope you won't hear much
> Grr about the vets, I try to always keep some metcloprimide here, it helps so much.
> 
> Have you got any Fibreplex? That works wonders to keep things working.
> ...


Thanks Bernie.
I know, they are so annoying with that, I am going to have another word with them tomorrow. 
Nope, no fibreplex  Will get some bran soaking so I can syringe that hopefully.
He's not so bad for moulting at the moment actually, its the frenchies who are bad. 
I'm wondering if it could be that they had cabbage instead of Kale or Greens yesterday, although its not like they havn't had that before? Would it have effected him before that tho, like this morning?

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

He might have been grooming the frenchies tho so it just built up (can only hope it is a simple hair blockage).
I wouldn't have thought the cabbage will be at fault after this much time but not impossible so tummy massages will help there just in case it is extra gas causing bloat.

How does his tummy feel actually?

Hopefully when you go out to check him he will have a nice pile of poop under him :huh:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

It feels pretty full for want of a better way of saying it, like a little barrel when I picked him up, which is why, given past history of gas/bloat I'm thinking we have the same again.
Yeh it could be frenchie fur.
Giving him a little rest from prodding, will check at half past and give his belly a massage.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> It feels pretty full for want of a better way of saying it, like a little barrel when I picked him up, which is why, given past history of gas/bloat I'm thinking we have the same again.
> Yeh it could be frenchie fur.
> Giving him a little rest from prodding, will check at half past and give his belly a massage.


Yep sounds like bloat to me too 
If he has a history of this, I would probably stay away from cabbage in the future because it is quite a gassy veg.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Yep sounds like bloat to me too
> If he has a history of this, I would probably stay away from cabbage in the future because it is quite a gassy veg.


Yeh, I will do. I normally dont use cabbage but my mum brought it as they didnt have greens and I thought I might aswell use it up before it went funny 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Have brought him into the kitchen (no heating in there) in the carrier with hot bottle and have left the door off so he can move around if he wants to, to shift it a bit more. Can keep a better eye on him and keep bothering him to squeeze his tummy, without the others going potty when I walk in the shed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Let us know hao he gets on (hugs)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Bernie, I will keep updating. 
Nice to know that there are people on here that have been in this situation, and reassuring to hear that what I have done is right (I know it is from experience, but its nice to hear!) 

*Heidi*


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Get well soon  vibes coming your way  xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor little guy, my 2 have both started moulting and I'm brushing them a lot daily I cant bare the thought of another gut stasis episode. Hoping he picks up soon


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone. He is not liking the idea of being force fed, he is really fighting me about it. I did get some bran and some recovery in him.
He's just had a minute or so of hopping accross the kitchen after his food so that should help get it moving hopefully. 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been debating on what to do with Rascal overnight, I cant leave him in the carrier because he cant move, I cant leave him loose in the kitchen because of the dog and cat (door shut atm). 
So I think I am going to have to put him back into the shed, tuck him up in the bed bit and check on him there. Bless him, he looks so sad 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry for triple post, we have 2 poo's and 2 bites of homemade biscuits!!! yay. I think he saw me watching him eat so buggered off! He also bit my thumb when I was syringe feeding him!
On the mend hopefully.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> Sorry for triple post, we have 2 poo's and 2 bites of homemade biscuits!!! yay. I think he saw me watching him eat so buggered off! He also bit my thumb when I was syringe feeding him!
> On the mend hopefully.


im so pleased to get to the end of this thread and read this ^^^ (not the bit thumb part though lol)

fingers crossed hes going to fine now x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

good news, I hope he settles back with the others


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

That's great news, I hope he improves.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He's eating and hopping around fine this morning. Thanks for the support and nomming vibes once again guys


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

That's great news


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Hope he's feeling much better. xx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sending positive vibes x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad hes better did he bond back into the group ok


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> glad hes better did he bond back into the group ok


Yeh, he was only out for a few hours, no problems.
I am still having nights where I am shutting the run off if Gypsy and Jana play up at dinner time but on the whole they are good now 

*Heidi*


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Yeh, he was only out for a few hours, no problems.
> I am still having nights where I am shutting the run off if Gypsy and Jana play up at dinner time but on the whole they are good now
> 
> *Heidi*


Aw, phew, glad he's better x


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Is all still well? Hope so


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep all still well, he has been eating every meal  
Its very strange how he has this problem every so often, I've had him about 5 years or so and we have had this about 5 or 6 times. Every time luckily he has passed it himself, without too much treatment needed. We will avoid cabbage for sure!

*Heidi*


----------

